# Antipasta salad No veggies!?!?



## Dlovelymarie (Apr 3, 2013)

I have these rotini noodles, italian dressing and cheddar cheese! But my one problem? Not scan of raw veggies and I know those are some of the main ingredients.... Anyone have a good recipe without raw onions, olives cucumbers tomatoes n etc? My friend makes it with all of the above n it tastes great but I always pick it out  I wonder if it contributes a lot to seasoning...? 

I kinda want to toss in a can of tuna.... Mmmm lol

Ok ok ok enough rambling about what I want with no idea how to make it...  I need help!


----------



## Dlovelymarie (Apr 3, 2013)

***not a fan


----------



## Cerise (Apr 3, 2013)

Welcome to DC 

You could add the tuna, or salami, cannellini or garbanzo beans, torn fresh basil.  I would sub the cheddar for fresh mozzarella.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 3, 2013)

Welcome to DC  

Antipasto usually consists of Italian cured meats, cheeses and marinated or pickled vegetables. So select some of these and mix them with the pasta and dressing. Hth.


----------



## Dlovelymarie (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok I'm going add pepperoni n mozzarella + basil. How long should I allow to marinade? Anything else to enhance n fluff it up?? Thanks bunches guys!


----------



## Hoot (Apr 4, 2013)

Howdy!
Welcome to D.C.!
I must admit to a passion for Antipasto.....Pepperoncini is a great addition. Mt Olive Pickles used to make a product called "Hot Mix" which included cauliflower, carrot slices and other veggies in a spicy vinegar. Sadly, those days are gone.


----------



## Dlovelymarie (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmmmm idk about peppercinis lol anything you can think of that's not an acidic veggie?


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2013)

anything pickled is going to be acidic. 

if you have no veggies or just don't like them, just add chunks of or curled up 1/2 slices of whatever deli meats and cheeses that you have on hand, then toss with the dressing and chill for a few hours. the salad, i mean. 

you can do whatever you want in the meantime.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just add the dressing and whatever meats and cheese you like.

2/3 c. red wine vinegar
1/2 c. olive oil
2 tbsp. sugar
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. oregano
Black pepper
2 tbsp. chopped parsley
2 cloves crushed garlic
2 tbsp. chopped onion
handful of chopped fresh basil

Mix well and pour onto salad


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2013)

Dlovelymarie said:


> Ok I'm going add pepperoni n mozzarella + basil. How long should I allow to marinade? Anything else to enhance n fluff it up?? Thanks bunches guys!



Artichoke hearts and roasted red peppers would be great.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Howdy!
> Welcome to D.C.!
> I must admit to a passion for Antipasto.....Pepperoncini is a great addition. Mt Olive Pickles used to make a product called "Hot Mix" which included cauliflower, carrot slices and other veggies in a spicy vinegar. Sadly, those days are gone.



I've seen this brand in local stores: https://www.google.com/search?redir...vegetables mezzetta#biv=i|0;d|SxuXa1cU5w9taM:


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 4, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Artichoke hearts and roasted red peppers would be great.


 
I want artichokes now! Love them but fresh not canned. Can't seem to find a good canned or jarred version 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Cerise (Apr 4, 2013)

Hoot said:


> Howdy!
> Welcome to D.C.!
> I must admit to a passion for Antipasto.....Pepperoncini is a great addition. Mt Olive Pickles used to make a product called "Hot Mix" which included cauliflower, carrot slices and other veggies in a spicy vinegar. Sadly, those days are gone.


 
Look for Giardiniera. It's great with, or on, a hot Italian beef sandwich, or as a side.

Without vegetables (or fruit), meat, it's a pasta dish, not antipasto.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I want artichokes now! Love them but fresh not canned. Can't seem to find a good canned or jarred version
> Any suggestions?



I like Mezzetta brand: http://www.mezzetta.com/our-products/detail/artichoke-hearts


----------



## CraigC (Apr 4, 2013)

You could make a Caprese salad as an antipasti. I really prefer to use fresh roasted red bell peppers (peeled and seeded of course) as a sub for the tomato.


----------



## Dlovelymarie (Apr 4, 2013)

Artichokes?? *gasp* I'm such a novice.... Lol what do the taste like? I'm not a fan of raw veggies unless their kinda sweet... Tomatoes onions peppers cucumbers n pickles are some gag factors for me... I'm trying to experiment but I need baby steps lol


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 4, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I want artichokes now! Love them but fresh not canned. Can't seem to find a good canned or jarred version
> Any suggestions?



Costco marinated artichokes rule!


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2013)

Dlovelymarie said:


> Artichokes?? *gasp* I'm such a novice.... Lol what do the taste like? I'm not a fan of raw veggies unless their kinda sweet... Tomatoes onions peppers cucumbers n pickles are some gag factors for me... I'm trying to experiment but I need baby steps lol



Artichokes are mild and a bit sweet. Canned or jarred veggies aren't raw - they're heated in the container in order to preserve them.

Antipasto ingredients have some pretty strong flavors, so you might want to add one or two to a dish you know you like and see how it goes. Some grocery salad bars have these ingredients, so you could try a few that way without spending a lot of money.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 4, 2013)

good advice from gg.

btw, any dish with pasta in it isn't antipasti. the name itself means "before the pasta" course. so it can be meats, veggies, or salad like things.

craigsy's caprese salad (alternating layers of sliced tonato, sliced fresh mozzarella cheese, and basil leaves, often drizzled with balsamic vinegar) is a great antipasti dish.


----------



## Snip 13 (Apr 5, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I like Mezzetta brand: Mezzetta.com | Don't Forgetta Mezzetta


 
Thank you 
I've seen this brand at an Italian Deli nearby. I'll check if they have the artichokes.


----------



## Dlovelymarie (Apr 6, 2013)

It came out great! I used italian dressing only to discover I was about to waste a whole bottle.... So... I added vinegar and olive oil basil rosemary garlic powder ( I ended up using the cheddar cheese) ch


----------



## Dlovelymarie (Apr 6, 2013)

And tuna... I let it sit for two hours to marinate and oh boy boy boy was it good. My hubby HATES antipasto and he devoured it lol next time I'm going to add some veggies though... I felt like


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 6, 2013)

Glad you liked it


----------

